# Garmin mount insert



## James80 (Jul 25, 2012)

I managed to break my 520 off it's out front mount with my knee, the insert broke protecting the mounting tabs on the 520 (good thing) but everything I've managed to find on line says the sacrificial insert isn't replaceable (bad thing).










Is this true? Garmin doesn't sell the insert?

I'm using one of the bar mounts for now but much prefer the out front backwards over the stem.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Have you searched Google? I don't have a Garmin, but I recall reading something about inserts.

I searched Garmin mount insert and there are a lot of pictures....perhaps check that and see if those inserts are what you need. Perhaps the inserts are not for Garmin specific mounts, but aftermarket?


----------



## James80 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah there are lots of inserts but most if not all are replacements for K-Edge mounts and most answers on amazon says the k edge replacement doesn’t fit the Garmin mount but I was hoping to hear from users here.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

so this is weird. I looked at my Garmin out front mount, and the insert is clearly removable/replaceable. The screws are on the underside of the mount, and thread into the knurled nut inserts you see in your pic. I could not find such an insert on Garmin's website. My own Google search did not turn up any inserts that are threaded like the Garmin one. The screws all thread into the mount base and the screw head is countersunk into the insert, and holds the insert in place.

why would garmin make this part replaceable, but then not sell the replacement part?

I'd reach out to Garmin's customer service and ask them WTF. Then if they don't supply you with a replacement, buy an aftermarket mount that has readily available replacement inserts, or is cheap enough to replace outright.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Perhaps the K-Edge Garmin inserts also fit the Garmin mount? https://k-edge.com/shop/computer-mounts/garmin-mounts/replacement-garmin-insert-kit/

Tim


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ won't work. Screws go the wrong way, if nothing else. If it does fit in the Garmin mount, it might be possible to use some longer screws with nuts under the mount...?

Perhaps the intention of Garmin's insert may be allow using two materials, a strong one for the structure, and a frangible one for the insert so as to reduce the possibility of breaking the tabs on the Edge.


----------



## James80 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lone Rager said:


> Perhaps the intention of Garmin's insert may be allow using two materials, a strong one for the structure, and a frangible one for the insert so as to reduce the possibility of breaking the tabs on the Edge.


You are correct. On the older units the tabs broke off the unit making it useless. Garmin's solution is great but only if they sell replacement inserts.


----------



## James80 (Jul 25, 2012)

Harold said:


> so this is weird. I looked at my Garmin out front mount, and the insert is clearly removable/replaceable. The screws are on the underside of the mount, and thread into the knurled nut inserts you see in your pic. I could not find such an insert on Garmin's website. My own Google search did not turn up any inserts that are threaded like the Garmin one. The screws all thread into the mount base and the screw head is countersunk into the insert, and holds the insert in place.
> 
> why would garmin make this part replaceable, but then not sell the replacement part?
> 
> I'd reach out to Garmin's customer service and ask them WTF. Then if they don't supply you with a replacement, buy an aftermarket mount that has readily available replacement inserts, or is cheap enough to replace outright.


I'll message Garmin and report back.

The mount is $39.99 retail and can be found cheaper.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

You can buy cheap 3rd party bar mounts that have inserts that work w/ Garmin mounts. I found one recently for something like $10, so not cheap but much less that a whole new assembly from Garmin.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> You can buy cheap 3rd party bar mounts that have inserts that work w/ Garmin mounts. I found one recently for something like $10, so not cheap but much less that a whole new assembly from Garmin.


got a link to such a thing?

Me, I'd rather buy something like a k-edge, where the inserts are easy to get.


----------



## jeffc7 (Jun 6, 2013)

James80 said:


> I managed to break my 520 off it's out front mount with my knee, the insert broke protecting the mounting tabs on the 520 (good thing) but everything I've managed to find on line says the sacrificial insert isn't replaceable (bad thing).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reviving the thread. Good news and bad news.

Bad news, I contacted Garmin directly to purchase a replacement insert, they do not sell them and I have yet to locate an aftermarket part that confirms compatibility.

Good news, they offered to send me a replacement out front assembly for free as a goodwill gesture.

A for customer service, F for not offering the replacement.

Did this over the customer support chat, so no hold time and automated menus to deal with. Simple and fast.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Serious fail for making a mount with an insert, but then not offering said insert for sale for when people inevitably crash and break it.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Definitely. At least breaking the insert and having to get an entire new mount is preferable to breaking the tabs on the Garmin and having to get a new (or "refurbished") Garmin, which is the other way this can go. Either way, it's kinda lame on Garmin's part to not offer replacement inserts or replacement backs.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Lone Rager said:


> Definitely. At least breaking the insert and having to get an entire new mount is preferable to breaking the tabs on the Garmin and having to get a new (or "refurbished") Garmin, which is the other way this can go. Either way, it's kinda lame on Garmin's part to not offer replacement inserts or replacement backs.


Well, the other way they could go would be to stop pretending that the mount itself isn't entirely sacrificial (because it is, the insert serves no real purpose at this point) and make the whole thing out of the same material that winds up being sacrificial.

The solution I see here is to run the replacement Garmin mount until it breaks, and then replace it with something that offers true replaceable inserts, like a K-Edge or something.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. We're wining and complaining about Garmin. K-Edge is good now...but originally they were all aluminum without a plastic insert so it was always the Garmin tabs that broke.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Lone Rager said:


> Yeah. We're wining and complaining about Garmin. K-Edge is good now...but originally they were all aluminum without a plastic insert so it was always the Garmin tabs that broke.


no doubt. but at least k-edge sells inserts now. I have a SRAM quickview mount that's just plain, lightweight, molded plastic. No pretense of an insert. Crash and break it? Buy a new one. It's fairly brittle. It'll definitely go before the Garmin tabs. I also use the basic Garmin rubber band mount on one of my bikes. I just don't like any other mounts on that one. I have probably 20 of those things and 4x as many rubber bands, so if it breaks, then it's not like I'm hurting for a replacement.

The Garmin mount itself is fine. Good, even, because it's quite stable. Except it has replaceable inserts...but no inserts to buy for it. So the nice, stable base gets tossed if the insert fails like it's supposed to in a crash.


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

I have an Ali mount (ZTTO topcap type).
Like this, but different store:
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/32837357059.html

My insert broke so I mailed ZTTO.
Yes they do have spares, but because of handling and shipment, buying a whole new mount was cheaper.
Strange world.
(The ZTTO insert does not fit TS's Garmin outfront mount)


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

If I had a choice, I would prefer a mount that has a sacrificial mode and would fail before the tabs on the device. I’m OK with replacing inexpensive mounts out to about $20 - $25 in value. Easier and much cheaper than having to have a Garmin replace the unit with a refurb.


----------



## mfacey (Dec 16, 2018)

Found a Chinese company that appears to make inserts that should work on the MTB mount. https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/3304...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

I'm going to order to one to see how it is. Expensive even by Chinese standards if you include shipping!


----------



## Tribble Me (Aug 27, 2012)

I printed a mount on a 3d printer and glued it on the back of a phone case to attach my phone to the Garmin mount.

This isn't the exact one I used but this is the idea:

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2889942

I think you can get an item printed directly on that website if you don't have access to a 3d printer.

While you're at it you can print one of these.
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:40873


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mfacey said:


> Found a Chinese company that appears to make inserts that should work on the MTB mount. https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/3304...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> 
> I'm going to order to one to see how it is. Expensive even by Chinese standards if you include shipping!


Awesome. Good find. That's the sort of thing that aliexpress is actually good for, IMO.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

The aliexpress road bike mount I got for $15 CAD actually included an extra insert.

I thought it was an adapter for some non-garmin-mount device, and when it was the same I was initially confused as to why it was included.

Given the current mount installation on my aero road bike, I hope I never need it, knock on wood...


----------



## mfacey (Dec 16, 2018)

Harold said:


> Awesome. Good find. That's the sort of thing that aliexpress is actually good for, IMO.


I received the insert finally a week or so back. Had to use the existing screws because the ones that came with the insert were a few mm too long. Besides that seems pretty decent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

